# Affordable USB Hub that supports External Harddisk



## maverick121 (Feb 28, 2015)

Im looking for a USB hub under 500INR that supports external harddisk.Should i look for a usb hub with external power,or can i get a cheap one under 200 will it support external drive.Provided that i plug in only the harddisk at a time.My main requirent is a hub on the table to prevent reaching on the back of the cabinet to plug in the usb devices.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

Better get an external powered one like from Belkin (don't know how much it costs)
Those which draw power from the USB port shouldn't be used for hard disks.


----------



## maverick121 (Feb 28, 2015)

Belkin F4U016 comes with a power adaptor and costs 449 on amazon Belkin F4U016 4-Port USB Desktop Laptop Hub with 4: Amazon.in: Electronics 

but i dont like its design.While this hub from enter comes with an adaptor and has 7 usb ports and will rest neatly on the table 

Enter 7 port Hi-Speed USB Hub Extension - Buy Enter 7 port Hi-Speed USB Hub Extension Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

But i dont know if its reliable.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I have used belkin for a week or so. Go for it, at this price it is nice.


----------



## maverick121 (Mar 6, 2015)

Got a Quantum 4 port hub for around 150Rs,its best event my external HD runs on it 
Has also got the looks


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2015)

Could you provide a link please?


----------

